#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Networking >  >  What are type of Network Communication Available ?

## Wondergirl

Hi Friends ,


Data communication refers to the transformation of this digital between two OR more computers to exchange the Data. The physical connection between networked computing device i established using either cable media OR wireless media. 



*Could you Someone Tell ,What are the type of Computer Networks available?
*




Than You!

----------

